# O/T Future Floor Wax...



## WesJY (Mar 4, 2004)

did the company change the logo or wordings on bottle again? I am having hard time finding one in my Maryland area. (Walmart, Ace hardware, 3 grocery stores - safeway, weis and giant). Anyone have any ideas where else I can go and look? 

I did use google for picture of bottles from my smartphone to compare but no luck. 

Thanks
Wes


----------



## slotcardan (Jun 9, 2012)

......


----------



## WesJY (Mar 4, 2004)

Sigh..I gotta look again. 

Thanks
Wes


----------



## alpink (Aug 22, 2010)

slotcardan is correct. Pledge bought out Future some years ago, but keeps THAT floor shine name going.
also, have a look in your dollar store. there is a generic substitute available.


----------



## Bill Hall (Jan 6, 2007)

Yup!

Different label....same goo. Gotta read the fine print now.


----------



## WesJY (Mar 4, 2004)

alright. i ll look again. thanks guys. 

Wes


----------



## slotcarman12078 (Oct 3, 2008)

They made different formulations now. The linoleum floors version is the old tried and true.


----------

